# [APP] The Bubbles Soundboard UPDATED!



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope this is the right place... if not you can yell at me 

The Bubbles Soundboard
A simple soundboard for Bubbles, from Trailer Park Boys! Over 50 sounds, with more great features to come!!

What's new:
*Decreased file size
*Re-designed buttons
*Improved start-up time and memory performance
*Increased volume of all sounds
http://goo.gl/Cqd9v

Also added a FREE version!! (ad supported)
http://goo.gl/m13uw

If you have any problems please let me know what phone your on and what version of android ect.. i'm going to focus on this for a bit while I learn some more java...
Thanks!!


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

Both version updated again today!!
What's New:
*Added splash screen
*Re-designed buttons again
*Added 8 more sounds

thanks!!


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

Finally updated again! Both apps updated, now you can save sounds as Ringtones or Notifications!


----------

